# Graphiken werden bei einigen Besucher verschlechtert angezeigt



## velkovski (14. Oktober 2006)

Hallo allerseits,

es geht um einer Webseite in Entwicklung. Als beispiel habe ich hier http://www.bulletproofplanet.com/ hochgeladen.

Das Problem: bei manchen Tester wird diese Grafik verpixelt dargestellt, als ob es mit einer schlechten Qualität angelegt ist.

Die ist eigentlich: 300dpi, 850px weit, ohne Jpeg-komprimierung.

Was könnte das Problem sein? Wieso wird die Grafik bei verschiedenen Besucher anders dargestellt?


Danke im Voraus,

Grüß,
LV


----------



## thecamillo (20. Oktober 2006)

Wenn du von verschiedenen Besuchern sprichst, meinst dann die Darstellung auf deren Monitoren? Falls ja, denke ich deine Frage mit meiner Gegenfrage beantwortet zu haben. 

Wenn ich hier in der Firma eine solche Datei erstelle und schaue sie mir auf anderen Rechnern an, habe ich einen ähnlichen Effekt bemerkt. Auf meinem Monitor zu Hause sieht die Sache dann wieder OK aus!

Könnte am Monitor liegen aber ganz sicher bin ich mir da nicht!

Vielleicht sollte einer der Admins oder einer der Redakteure diese Posting in ein Tech-Tread stellen?

MfG thecamillo


----------



## regurge (28. Oktober 2006)

Wenn dir die Darstellung so wichtig ist, schick den Testern eine .pdf

Wenn es noch genauer haben möchtest, sollte jeder Tester seinen Monitor kalibrieren.

Das Problem im Web;

* schon allein die verschiedenen Browser können das Bild anders darstellen
* Monitoreinstellung (Auflösung, kHz, bit etc.)

Für mich wirkt das Bild nicht verpixelt, sondern sehr unscharf. Bei Schriften im Web sollte man auf Schriftglättung verzichten.


----------



## velkovski (29. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Leute,

danke euch. 

Ich hab auch nach aufwendigem Testen gesehen, dass bei manchen besucher, die Firefox nutzen, nicht immer nicht alle Grafiken dargestellt, bzw. manche Grafiken werden auf einem selbem Komputer verpixelt dargestellt in Firefox, und bei Explorer ist alles ok.. Und dann nach ein paar Tagen, behebt sich das Problem von sich selbst auf.. keine Ahnung..... Passiert in 5% der Fälle.. also akzeptabel.

danke noch mal,

Grüß,
LV


----------

